# EV100 Pulse Noise



## mdane (Jun 23, 2010)

We have an EV100 running a SepEx motor in our 70's bug. It runs well but there's a loud pulsing noise till the by-pass contactor kicks in.

Does anyone have experience with this controller and noise? I know the controller runs at 700HZ and that sounds like what we're hearing. The car is gutted so there's nothing absorbing the sound. I just am looking to see if it's normal.

thanks,

Mark


----------



## nadeau (Jun 30, 2010)

mdane said:


> We have an EV100 running a SepEx motor in our 70's bug. It runs well but there's a loud pulsing noise till the by-pass contactor kicks in.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this controller and noise? I know the controller runs at 700HZ and that sounds like what we're hearing. The car is gutted so there's nothing absorbing the sound. I just am looking to see if it's normal.
> 
> ...


i don't know if it's normal but i think yes...
do you have the pin out of ev-100??? cause i have that kind of regulator
i took off an old lifttruck.thanks Charles.


----------



## OMT (May 10, 2010)

hey if you could pm me, or email me, about the help with setting up the ev100 controller it would really save me a chunk of money, and time because im at the stage right now, were i have to find a voltage controller


----------



## nadeau (Jun 30, 2010)

hi, there..i just found a web site who service all kind of regulators
look on tech 
http://www.fsip.biz/Documents/EV100LX Instructions with EV200 Supplement.pdf
now i have the pin-out that i was looking for...


----------



## Evford (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello,
I was wondering if you found more about the noise. I also have a ev100 controller and it makes a loud noise as soon as i turn the ignition on. My truck has an automatic transmission and the noise stops only when i get to 30 or 40 mph.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

A controller that switches at 700 Hz should make a nice growl any time it is switching. With the throttle is completely released it should be silent and once the motor rpm is high enough that it doesn't need to switch anymore (just stay on) the noise should go away again. This is normal and one reason newer controller switch at much higher frequencies. The low switching frequency also increases battery ripple current.


----------

